# Diamond reservation system has gone crazy



## eschjw (Aug 25, 2009)

First let me state that I do not own a Diamond resort week and I am not a member of the Club. I did purchase a preview package this year and made reservations months ago for May 2010 in Hawaii. 
However, since Friday, I have received 4 email confirmations for point reservations at various Diamond resorts. I called Diamond today and they were at a loss as to what is going on. The reservations show up in their system under my name. I have gotten 2 more emails since I called them to report the problem. Has anybody else had this problem?

Joe


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2009)

Not yet but hey, if they want to give away free reservations who would I be to argue?   I'm sure I can find someone who would want to take a vacation. Heck, I might even have a little opticus rectitis ( Can't see myself going to work) and take some extra time off myself.


----------

